# gravel vacuum verses bottom feeder



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi i was wondering should i get bottom feeder or should i get the vacuum to clean the gravel its big problem didnt think it would be this messy guess i was wrong lol :shock:


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Even if you have a bottom feeder, weekly gravel cleanings are needed. You may have less uneaten food, but there will still be plenty of fish poop to remove.


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

darn oscar poops alot


----------



## ron521 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think the answer depends on what your substrate is...if you have gravel, then you definitely need to vacuum. I have EcoComplete and live plants (mostly Anubias). I have seven cories which snuffle around looking for uneaten food. Whatever poop is not picked up by the filters just becomes part of the substrate....I've not vacuumed even once since putting in the EcoComplete several years ago, and my water is unbelievably clean, fish seem happy, and live long, long lives.
Maintenance consists of changing water (20%) every week or two, and squeezing out the sponges at that time.....nothing more, ever.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bearing in mind that this is a cichlid setup, so the idea of plants taking care of the waste is kind of nullified.

And yes, unless you have discovered the world's first poop-eating fish, you will have to vacuum.


----------



## southamericancichlidguy23 (Oct 22, 2009)

carp eat poop but u got to catch them in detroit river lmao and what is a ecocomplete


----------

